# Good news for us non smokers



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt is the Arab world's biggest consumer of cigarettes.

With growing concerns about the health effects, authorities are announcing plans to make Alexandria the country's first non-smoking city.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

But even they admit that convincing people to quit will be challenging.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is Alex the equivalent of Scotland in the U.K?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL!

All I can say is that this will never happen? Not in Alexandria or any other city in here? 

Sorry to disappoint you anyway! But you sure do know that already lol


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is Alex the equivalent of Scotland in the U.K?


Well it's just the second largest city in here, following Cairo of course, Alex's university is the 3rd top university in here, following Cairo university and Ain shams university, few factories and few companies' headquarters, the port! And it's the number 1 destination for middle class Egyptians during summer!

The ever growing number of resorts around the city is making it more popular as well!

I think MensEtManus would probably know more about it than I do LOL!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Well it's just the second largest city in here, following Cairo of course, Alex's university is the 3rd top university in here, following Cairo university and Ain shams university, few factories and few companies' headquarters, the port! And it's the number 1 destination for middle class Egyptians during summer!
> 
> The ever growing number of resorts around the city is making it more popular as well!
> 
> I think MensEtManus would probably know more about it than I do LOL!




Ahh sorry DG I should have realised that U.K citizens would be the only ones that would know what I meant by Alex being Scotland... Unpopular legislation/taxes are tried out in Scotland before the rest of the U.K


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahh sorry DG I should have realised that U.K citizens would be the only ones that would know what I meant by Alex being Scotland... Unpopular legislation/taxes are tried out in Scotland before the rest of the U.K


I understood :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Also Scotland is in the North as well


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahh sorry DG I should have realised that U.K citizens would be the only ones that would know what I meant by Alex being Scotland... Unpopular legislation/taxes are tried out in Scotland before the rest of the U.K



Lol, I didn't get it either!

I had heard it a couple of month ago that Alex has banned smoking in public places. Not sure if it's a trial for Egypt or just will stay in Alex though. It's like in Alex they banned beeping of horns unless absolutely necessary (possibly in certain areas only, not sure) but the roads are so much quieter and drivers more polite. From my experience anyway.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Lol, I didn't get it either!
> 
> I had heard it a couple of month ago that Alex has banned smoking in public places. Not sure if it's a trial for Egypt or just will stay in Alex though. It's like in Alex they banned beeping of horns unless absolutely necessary (possibly in certain areas only, not sure) but the roads are so much quieter and drivers more polite. From my experience anyway.


You're right they announce it a couple of months ago but the intention is that the ban applies to the whole of Egypt eventually:

BBC News - Egypt introduces Alexandria smoking ban

However as the article says "Bans on smoking in public places have now been successfully introduced around the world. But officials admit it will be a particular challenge to force Egyptians to quit."


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is Alex the equivalent of Scotland in the U.K?


Wasn't sure if you were referring to it being a testing ground for legislation or an alleged reputation for unhealthy lifestyle...


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Lol, I didn't get it either!


The poll tax was tested in Scotland I think, which made Margaret Thatcher one of the least popular women in Scotland ever if I recall correctly


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

It would be truly amazing if they implemented that law. However, I feel it will be quite difficult to implement, but that explains the new laws from the Health ministry that just arrived this month. They say workers caught smoking pay a penalty of 100LE whereas the company pays 20,000 LE. 

(don't get me started on the stupidity of the law, because what if the workers hate the company and smoke during a health inspection visit on purpose to make the company pay the 20k?????????)

Our workforce is 99.9% muslims and even during ramadan, I see around 2/3 of the folks smoking during breaks (for those who are unfamiliar, you are not allowed to smoke during ramadan as it considers breaking the fast).

I hate cigarettes, not really because of the health issues, but because the smokers throw the butts anywhere and everywhere which is quite annoying. You'll find them in shops, streets, gardens, etc. Overall, I find the habit very dirty; nasty fingernails, bad breath, stained teeth, etc.


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Beatle said:


> The poll tax was tested in Scotland I think, which made Margaret Thatcher one of the least popular women in Scotland ever if I recall correctly


If Margaret Thatcher had suggested a smoking ban in Scotland that would have been opposed also. Fortunately it was introduced nationwide.

Just back from Alex and noticed lots of touristy places had no smoking areas. Most were AC, smokers outside.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahh sorry DG I should have realised that U.K citizens would be the only ones that would know what I meant by Alex being Scotland... Unpopular legislation/taxes are tried out in Scotland before the rest of the U.K


Well, new laws' story goes in 2 different scenarios in here,

The first scenario:

*The "government" suggests a law (Or any other MP that follows the ruling party).
*All the idiotic MPs then start discussing totally different irrelevant issues.
*Then the "chief" of the parliament asks if they support it or not, and the usual answer is "mwafaka" means yes after almost all MPs raise their hands supporting it!! (Some laws don't even take few minutes to get the approval for some reason!)
*Then the law is set and "applied" all over the country!

The second scenario:

*One of the MPs that does not follow the ruling party suggests a law.
*All the idiotic MPs start discussing totally different irrelevant issues AND they start insulting, cursing, laughing at the law and who suggested it!
*The "chief" asks again if they support it or not, and the usual response is that few MPs raise their hands agreeing, but the "chief" still says "No!" 
*Then the law is stacked into someone's desk! And the MP who suggested it probably ends up loosing his membership for some reason, if he didn't end up in jail!

Think that means Alex is not like Scotland for UK? :lol:


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Well, new laws' story goes in 2 different scenarios in here,
> 
> 
> Think that means Alex is not like Scotland for UK? :lol:


I think the difference is that if a law is passed in Scotland or anywhere else in the UK, it is followed by the majority of citizens whether they agree with it or not.

In Alex or anywhere else in Egypt, laws are there to be broken.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gw4khq said:


> If Margaret Thatcher had suggested a smoking ban in Scotland that would have been opposed also. Fortunately it was introduced nationwide.
> 
> Just back from Alex and noticed lots of touristy places had no smoking areas. Most were AC, smokers outside.




The no smoking law was introduced in Scotland one year before it was in the rest of the U.k..


----------

